

Get your Google calendar into tmux - mzehrer
https://blog.hauck.io/get-your-google-calendar-into-tmux/

======
anc84
FYI: Your blog only shows a spinner unless the user allows Javascript for no
reason at all.

~~~
hauck-d
Hey, thanks, Yesterday I changed the theme, which does this... thanks for the
hint! ;)

~~~
blfr
You also don't advertise your RSS feed[1] in the headers (or otherwise).

[1] [https://blog.hauck.io/feed/](https://blog.hauck.io/feed/)

~~~
hauck-d
Ok, I switched back to the non premium version, I got RSS-Feed back again and
no weird scrolling stuff :)

Thanks for the hint!

------
andmarios
As a sidenote, gcalcli is the best way to manage your google calendar. I
always found creating calendar entries through apps or web such a nuisance
that I just didn't bother.

~~~
hauck-d
Same to me but with owncloud or davical. But now I needed to use gcal for
work. Graphical nonsensestuff ...

------
Ianvdl
This is really useful. I've always wondered (but never bothered to search) if
there was a cli interface for Google calendar. Integrating it into tmux is a
nice bonus.

I really should setup my gmail account in mutt, it could save me a lot of alt-
tabbing time.

------
hobarrera
Also on topic: khal is a pretty good cli calendar app:

    
    
       https://github.com/geier/khal/
    

It's designed to work with CalDAV, though IIRC, google is moving away from
standard protocols and onto their own, regrettably.

------
niix
Unfortunately, I couldn't get this to work. Here is the traceback:
[http://hastebin.com/yibusifogi.vhdl](http://hastebin.com/yibusifogi.vhdl)

Also, nice function name `BowChickaWowWow` :)

~~~
otaasni
Looks like you may need to upgrade six (dependency of the Google API library).
`pip install six --upgrade` may do the trick

------
tshadwell
Your bash looks like something that can be fixed by a well-placed sed one-
liner :)

~~~
hauck-d
Yes, I know, I will give it a try, and update my post ;) Thanks!

------
jandudulski
Oh my god, this is awesome! I guess it would became my fav command line tool.

------
ChuckMcM
Now to hook it up to twilio and get my sms notifications back.

------
MrGando
You mention:

> Be sure to replace GOOGLE_USERNAME with your accountname(everything in front
> of @gmail.com).

Where are you replacing GOOGLE_USERNAME?

~~~
MrGando
Figured it out

set -g status-right '📅 #(gcalcli --nostarted --calendar "GOOGLE_USERNAME"
agenda --nocolor | cut -d " " -f 4- | head -2 | tail -1 | sed "s/^ *//g" | sed
"s/ / /g" | cut -c1-19)'

------
stickperson
Getting a "daily limit exceeded" error from the Google API client.

~~~
otaasni
Hi, we are working on getting that lifted (I'm one of the maintainers.) Right
now you're best bet is to sign up for your own API key/secret and supply those
via either a config file or command line arguments:

    
    
      --client_id API client_id
      --client_secret API client_secret
    

See
[https://github.com/insanum/gcalcli/issues/65#issuecomment-13...](https://github.com/insanum/gcalcli/issues/65#issuecomment-13911462)
for details on how to get those.

~~~
stickperson
Hey, thanks for the info. I've tried that, but now I get a "Error:
redirect_uri_mismatch" error.

edit: I got it working. When creating a new client id, you need to choose
"Installed application" as the application type.

------
faarzein
hmmm interesting

